# Wrestling



## Master of Blades (Feb 3, 2003)

Whats your favorite wrestling finisher ever. Sorry I was argueing over it with my brother today and was wondering what you guys thought. 

For me the Old Undertaker Jumping Tombstone was the most devastating..........For the most flashy Stunner used to be wicked when Austin came in and did it to everyone. But cuz Im a Kurt Angle fan it would have to be the Angle Slam/Lock.

Speaking of Angle what do you guys think of Team Angle? :shrug:


----------



## tshadowchaser (Feb 3, 2003)

mine were the shoulder breaker used by the Anderson"s, and the 2 different neck breakers used by the Road Warriors


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 3, 2003)

Well if were going for Tag teams then the Shoulder DDT That The Steiners used to do was wicked!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 3, 2003)

I kind of like the swanton bomb from the hardys.


----------



## ace (Feb 4, 2003)

Originated By Dory Funk.
Mayed Famous By Dean Malenko


----------



## Sanddragon (Feb 4, 2003)

Based on reading this thread I think many of you will enjoy this link.

http://www.geocities.com/Colosseum/2856/finisher.html


----------



## Zujitsuka (Feb 4, 2003)

"Mr. Wonderful" Paul Orndorff's jumping pile driver.


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sanddragon _
> *Based on reading this thread I think many of you will enjoy this link.
> 
> http://www.geocities.com/Colosseum/2856/finisher.html *



Thanks didnt have time to read it all but be sure I will, very interesting........:asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ace _
> *Originated By Dory Funk.
> Mayed Famous By Dean Malenko *



Dangit!!!  How could I ever possibly forget one of THE absolute best technical wrestlers in the professional sport. Man. That's an awesome hold. I've done that to my dad before and it was cool. He didn't expect it that's how I pulled it off in case your wondering.


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Dangit!!!  How could I ever possibly forget one of THE absolute best technical wrestlers in the professional sport. Man. That's an awesome hold. I've done that to my dad before and it was cool. He didn't expect it that's how I pulled it off in case your wondering. *



LOL......I made the biggest mistake yesturday. My dad has hurt his back so I thought "ok this is my big chance". Went up to slap him to get him back for all the other things.......Turns out that he could still move.......it just hurt him...........and me :shrug:


----------



## Cliarlaoch (Feb 5, 2003)

The Sharpshooter's still my favourite, 'cuz it's Bret Hart's.

In terms of a move that might actually work... heheh, don't tell me Benoit's Crossface looks like it wouldn't hurt like mad if it was put on you...

of course, that might just be the fact that it's being put onto people by a guy with muscles on his muscles, and a missing tooth. :shrug:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 5, 2003)

Anytime you get a good cross face it's going to hurt. If the guy applying it grabs the top of your tricep on the opposite side or your shoulder it'll hurt. I tried to fight against one once. It definately wasn't pretty. What it amounted to my head stayed looking straight ahead as then I had his forearm in my mouth.:barf:


----------



## ace (Feb 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cliarlaoch _
> *The Sharpshooter's still my favourite, 'cuz it's Bret Hart's.
> 
> Actuly This Move Was created By Riki Choshu.
> ...


----------



## Cliarlaoch (Feb 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ace _
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shadowdragon (Feb 12, 2003)

I like RVD's five star frog splash and Rey Mysterio's 619 and Westcoast Pop


----------



## Shinobi (Feb 13, 2003)

TAZZMISSION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brianhunter (Feb 13, 2003)

The Walls of Jericho!!!!

Followed closely but the Tazzmissiooonnnnnn

BEAT ME IF YOU CAN SURVIVE IF I LET YOU!!!!
ECW ECW ECW ECW!
:rofl:


----------



## Kirk (Feb 13, 2003)

Baron Von Rashke's CLAW!


----------



## brianhunter (Feb 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *Baron Von Rashke's CLAW! *



man Kirk talk about bringing it old school! You went way back with that one!


----------



## ace (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shinobi _
> *TAZZMISSION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *



Katahajime


----------

